# First train on the new line!!!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

It still has a couple rough spots. It needs a bunch of landscaping, scenery and ballast... But we officially have an operational railroad! 









I set out the first train mid-morning, fixed a couple low spots, and it's been going nonstop for about 5 hours now.









Semi-aerial overview... I hate ladders, so don't expect many more. Just a basic folded dogbone for all it's meandering. It takes the train a bit over a minute to traverse the line at a fairly leisurely pace. Once I'm satisfied with the trackwork, I should be able to slow it down by about 1/3 more.

















Some track level views



























The end... or more precisely, just the beginning!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Allan (correct me, Allen?) 

So, now you can "stretch your wings" outdoors, how does it feel, I know most of your stuff was indoors. 

Looks great, and already the details are there! Can't wait to see the progress. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nicely done. I love that Lil' Loco, what kind is that? Congrats.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Totally cool, pond ,town . the complete GRR. 
very nice...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow Allen that looks great.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Way ta' go, Allen. You got 'er running.

Looks great.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Allen, I think you have an awesome looking railroad there. Really nice job. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Ed


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

The AVRR is looking good , that train just looks right .


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 23 Apr 2010 02:49 PM 
... I love that Lil' Loco, what kind is that? ...



A bit of LGB, a bit of Delton, and some stray B'mann. It started life as a 2017D I got off Stan Cedarleaf. 









The cut down Aristo tender shell is just the latest revision.... 

building the 6 spot


I've yet to find anything as rugged and reliable as LGB's Stainz drive. It's the main workhorse on the AV. 


We had a distinguished visitor this evening, but he and his friends didn't like my trackwork. They left abruptly after Annie tumbled down an embankment.











Then I put old #6 back on with two coaches, and got it to creep along nicely... almost 3 minutes to make the loop


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

looking very good--nice work!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Mik! I like the use of the coffee stirrers and the trestle!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Wonder if my Bigboy would make it around????????????????


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like great fun for sure! Congratulations on the inaugural run of the Allegheny Valley.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 23 Apr 2010 06:11 PM 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Wonder if my Bigboy would make it around????????????????









I doubt it, but my 2-4-4-2 will. I built the curves and loading gauge with it in mind. My 2-8-0 should as well -- unless the snowplow catches on something.


That reminds me, I owe Kim a new circle of R-2 since I swiped hers.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow cool RR and now it's in operation. Now you can enjoy some outsoor fun. later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 23 Apr 2010 07:21 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 23 Apr 2010 06:11 PM 
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm Wonder if my Bigboy would make it around????????????????









I doubt it, but my 2-4-4-2 will. I built the curves and loading gauge with it in mind. My 2-8-0 should as well -- unless the snowplow catches on something.


That reminds me, I owe Kim a new circle of R-2 since I swiped hers.


Looks good Allen, I have a AML 060 I think could make it around........ you used R-2 only ?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of it is R-2... I have no idea what size the half circle at the bottom is... R-4 maybe? I never measured it, just built to fit since it was cheap.


----------



## peteshoulders (Apr 10, 2010)

_*Looks sweet mate,*_

_*hats off to you*_ 


_*I can see a prarie branch heading off into the distance,*_


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Mik, welcome to Springtime!!


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* It always a good thing and fun as well to get that first train out on a newly built pike !!! *
*Does look like it was a fun build as well too. AND has possibilities for expansion too !! *
*Looks nice  *

*Rocky*


----------

